# IITPSA: Assessment of Skills



## capetownkelly (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello,

It is my understanding that due to directive 22, it is sufficient to register with a professional body and the assessment of skills is no longer needed:

Immigration Directive NO 22 of 2014 - New World Immigration

Has anyone had any issues by NOT providing this ? I do have the registration letter and I am ready to pull out a copy of directive 22 if questioned, anything else I need to be aware of. I am applying in France and not in South Africa. 

On the form BI-1738 it still asks for both of these to be checked off, do I write N/A next to the assessment point ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

Hi there,
Pour etre en securite je te conseillerais de faire le Critical skill Assessment, ce document a plus de poids.


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

****il said:


> Hi there,
> Pour etre en securite je te conseillerais de faire le Critical skill Assessment, ce document a plus de poids.


Hi can you repost it in English. Sorry, I mean no disrespect.


----------



## capetownkelly (Jul 28, 2011)

Hi ****il,

Just to update this thread, I just received my critical skills visa from Paris yesterday. I did not do the assessment from IITPSA because 1) I was told it was not needed and in any case IITPSA cannot even say how long it is taking to get this (probably 6-8 weeks) now and I was out of time and 2) it seems kind of scam-like, it seems clear from directive 22 it is not required but IITPSA is so backed up with the requests so it seems people are still doing it "just in case" but it is a long and expensive endeavor if not required. I really just wanted to know if someone had any problems in that the consulates were claiming it is still necessary.

I had 0 problems at the Consulate in Paris (unlike previous visits by myself and friends). I did not do the IITPSA assessment and they did not ask about it. On the application form, I checked off all the boxes including the one about the assessment. Visa delivered in 8 days ! 

@suresh8104: ****il basically said I should do it just to be safe and that it carries more weight (?).


----------



## suresh8104 (Dec 29, 2014)

*Congrats*



capetownkelly said:


> Hi ****il,
> 
> Just to update this thread, I just received my critical skills visa from Paris yesterday. I did not do the assessment from IITPSA because 1) I was told it was not needed and in any case IITPSA cannot even say how long it is taking to get this (probably 6-8 weeks) now and I was out of time and 2) it seems kind of scam-like, it seems clear from directive 22 it is not required but IITPSA is so backed up with the requests so it seems people are still doing it "just in case" but it is a long and expensive endeavor if not required. I really just wanted to know if someone had any problems in that the consulates were claiming it is still necessary.
> 
> ...



Hi Capetownkelly, its very good to know that you got your visa approved in 8 working days. Moreover, its a good thing to know south African embassy in Paris is following the legislation and there is no need of IITPSA Assessment letter. However, South African Embassy in India made IITPSA Assessment a mandatory thing. We got no choice. Even if we show the Directive 22 for reference, they just don't care. 

Anyways, Congrats for your Visa Approval and All the best for your Future endeavors.

Yeah, Now I got what ****il was tell.. thanks for translation 



Cheersss
Suresh.


----------



## capetownkelly (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks suresh8104 ! It is so frustrating how so many things just aren't clear about the whole process. And in the the end, HA or the consulates can come up with something else at anytime, we see it so much in the posts here.


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

suresh8104 said:


> Hi can you repost it in English. Sorry, I mean no disrespect.


No problem Suresh(My Bad), I was saying the critical skill assessment letter give you more power to apply. It is more powerful.


----------



## Wankil (Aug 19, 2015)

@CapetownKelly, Congratulation on your successfull application. You are lucky that the embassy in Paris respects the law.

@Suresh, Because of the non clarity about the all process each embassy decides as they wish. This forum really helps me a lot, so if in India they made it compulsary, please just do it to be safe. In my country, i know nobody who did it but i have decided to do it and will supply it when i get it.


----------

